

UW Lamborghini lab in top gear, Aventador next - ricaurte
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/technologybrierdudleysblog/2014356169_uw_lamborghini_lab_in_top_gear.html

======
ricaurte
"On Tuesday at a car show in Geneva, Lamborghini is taking the wraps off the
first production car to come fully through the lab, through its entire
gestation process.

Called the Aventador, it's a $370,000 Batmobile that goes from zero to 60 mph
in 2.9 seconds.

The Aventador's bare body -- before the V-12 motor and other parts are added
-- weighs just 504.9 pounds."

